# Custom Zabel EPS



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

I thought about adding this to the tail end of the immortal PRZA thread, but then I thought that even I was tired of clicking that link. OK! So!!! Just to put a final punctuation as to whether PRZA is available in an EPS, these pictures are of mine. 

The head tube is that of a 52 traditional but the top tube is that of a 54 traditional. Custom Geometry. PRZA color. EPS. Note the label. No size, just some letters that I have no idea what they mean. One more thing, you could even get a custom geometry special order color that is Di2 ready. The bottom line is this: Whatever you want from Cambiago you can have.

This is why I am truly in love with the Colnago brand. You get the greatest Italian bike ever made in whatever size and color you wish. No other bicycle company in the Universe offers you the highest level of product with the highest level of service and support. I hope all you guys feel as lucky as I do that when I peek at my Colnago in my bedroom or in the shop, it never fails to bring the biggest grin in the world to my face.

This build will be a couple of weeks. But I hope you will be pleased with the end result.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

The_Kraken said:


> I thought about adding this to the tail end of the immortal PRZA thread, but then I thought that even I was tired of clicking that link. OK! So!!! Just to put a final punctuation as to whether PRZA is available in an EPS, these pictures are of mine.
> 
> The head tube is that of a 52 traditional but the top tube is that of a 54 traditional. Custom Geometry. PRZA color. EPS. Note the label. No size, just some letters that I have no idea what they mean. One more thing, you could even get a custom geometry special order color that is Di2 ready. The bottom line is this: Whatever you want from Cambiago you can have.
> 
> ...


Best to stop bringing that other thread to the top.

Do you know what you are going to build it with? If so, are you just keeping us in suspense until you have time to build it and post pics so that you don't spoil the wow factor?

I'm eagerly waiting for the Supercampionissimo.


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

Like your other builds, I'm sure it will be very impressive. I can't wait to see it complete


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

This size is perfect for me. My next ride will be exactly this in PR00 with Di2!


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

Looking really good! Makes me think the Molteni EPS would benefit from a white window with black lettering (rather than the blue), the contrast in Zabel is just so striking.
What I love about Colnago is that - if you're patient - good things come your way...and without extra upcharges. Can't wait to get my hands on the Di2 frameset, it's officially listed on their site now as well.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Stock frames serve me well. I like the option a custom order presents. Looking forward to my PR99.


----------



## The_Kraken (Jul 28, 2009)

*Pr99*

Hey Jbartmc, You will have your avalanche on Monday. I hope you aren't suffering from a real snow avalanche. With the custom geometry, there IS an upcharge for it. But at less than $1000, if you REALLY need it, you can get it done in Italy. I'm just not the long legged short torso cyclist that I dream about being so a slightly longer top tube was in order.


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Looking forward to the FedEx man on Monday for the new ride to arrive. My wife did remind me that my Pista Palace Colnagos are marital property.


----------

